# New Trailer Owner



## rives35 (Feb 1, 2005)

I posted the other day to ask opinions and pricing on the 28BH-S. I want to thank everyone that replied for your information. I was able to purchase the trailer, brake controler, hitch, and Reese Dual Cam Sway Control for $17,500.







I am now able to say I am a new TT guy. Thanks again for everyone's help.

See you on the road,


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new rig! Sounds like a pretty decent price.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy your new TT.

I think you're going to love spending time in the 28BH-S. It's an excellent unit.

Wayne


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet deal Scott! And congrats on the new rig. Yet another Texan. You guys are going to have to RALLY


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Rives35,

Congrats on the new trailer! Welcome to Outbackers! action

I agree with Jim, we Texans need to R-A-L-L-Y!

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to a fellow Texan! action


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Good job Scott,

Welcome and hope to hear from you often.

Greg


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott

Congrats on the new TT.







and welcome to Outbackers action

Thor


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Greetings fellow Texan...

I dropped you a quick email ..

thx


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome & congrats!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeeee hawww!, welcome.

Regards, Glenn


----------

